
Ask Jessica:  What makes for a good founder? - iamelgringo
The thing that struck me about yesterday's interview with PG on Mixergy, was how central to YC's process you are Jessica.  I've really enjoyed reading Founders at work, and I'm looking forward to reading the second edition.<p>I'd be really interested in hearing your take on what qualities you find make for a good founder/co founder.
======
jl
The biggest causes I've seen of early startup failures are founders giving up
as soon as the going gets tough, and fights between co-founders. Therefore, I
think determination is the most important quality in founders and there must
be a trusting relationship between them.

Founders also need to be basically level-headed. They need to think big enough
to have crazy ideas but not to be themselves deluded about how hard it will be
to pull them off.

I'm collecting interviews now for another edition of Founders at Work!

~~~
hwijaya
Giving upon on the idea or entrepreneurship? I am curious to learn on when
should pivot and when to stick with an idea. Thx!

~~~
shin_lao
Knowing that is what will make you successful in life and it obviously cannot
be summed up in few words. You get it or you don't. That's the way I see it.

~~~
staunch
I think Plato's four cardinal virtues play a big role for many people.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plato%27s_four_cardinal_virtues>

------
newsio
Also, is a follow-up to "Founders At Work" planned? It's a really
inspirational book, and I am sure there is a huge new crop of potential
subjects from the last three years of ups and downs in the startup space.

~~~
plinkplonk
"Also, is a follow-up to "Founders At Work" planned?"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1113661>

------
FluidDjango
I bet she's summarized _her_ take somewhere. But she's also documented in
detail how many "roads lead to Rome" (success):

[http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/dp/1590597141)

